# ACS traction light and ABS light are on-Help



## blaze7716 (Nov 14, 2004)

Hi,
My ACS traction light and the ABS light came on and stayed on. I changed the ABS module and this fixed the ABS light, but the traction light is still on. Any ideas what could be the problem?


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

wheel speed sensors

two of them

passenger front
Drivers rear

this determines if there is a slippage between these two sensors... and activates the traction control (for the most part)


sometimes referred to as pulse generators


----------



## ittakes6 (Aug 29, 2003)

*How much did it cost for you to replace ...*

How much did it cost to replace your ABS module? Also, being it only partly resolved your problem do you think it was the cause at all? Lastly, has anyone heard of an ASC Repair Kit? Talked to a dealer here in VA who sold it but could not tel me WHY there was such a kit - does anyone here have any knowledge of it?

Thanks in advance.


----------

